# [OT] Wiener Gentoo-User Treffen April 2003

## ElCondor

Okay, ich ergreif (als ältester des letzten Treffens) mal die Initiative. Da ich das letzte Mal schon so ein lustiges Datum rausgepickt hab, diesmal wieder, aber diesmal wissentlich!

Nächstes Gentoo-User Treffen in Wien (niemand soll ausgeschlossen werden, aber Österreichweit wär wohl etwas gewagt  :Wink: )

Dienstag, 1. April, 19:30 ct

Lokalvorschläge:

7Sternbräu:

   + : Gutes Bier, gutes Essen, gute Auswahl

    - : Reservierungen werden im Fasching nicht ernst genommen, wie es wohl am 1. April aussieht?

 Cafe 7Stern:

    + : Platz, einzigartige Atmosphäre, Ausserirdische, Bühne für Wagemutige

     -  : politisch fixiert, kleine Karte

 Plutzerbräu

     + : genug Platz, Essen okay, Kellerlokal

      - : relativ laut wenn halbwegs was los ist

(weitere Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen, bitte posten  :Smile: )

[Edit]: 

Zusagen: ElCondor+1, Roer, Rufinus, Penulci, simon

          Vielleicht: [Kermit_CPub, Snoopy, mike_78, anz, LordVan]

[/Edit]

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## RoeR

aha - neuer thread also .. nun denn .. dann wirds wohl nix mim longest thread ever   :Laughing: 

also - ich bin auf jeden fall dabei - egal wo halt .. am 1.april sollt ich sogar wieder in wien sein .. 

hat eigentlich wer den vorschlag aus neunkirchen - oder ternitz oder so gelesen ??

Für ne install party wärs ja mal net so schlecht oder ??

lg

----------

## Kermit_CPub

Warum immer Dienstag (der Tag an dem die Sneak-Preview im Apollo ist)? ... Vielleicht komme ich trotzdem. (Bin sowieso 50+ mal im Jahr im Kino)

Bez. Installationsparty in Neunkirchen/Pottschach: Vielleicht gegen Ende April (so ca. Fr/Sa/So 25/26/27. April - Denke Sa wäre am günstigsten)?Last edited by Kermit_CPub on Wed Mar 19, 2003 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ElCondor

Ad Dienstag: ich will niemanden bevormunden, aber er ist so gut oder schlecht wie jeder andere tag. montag is kinomontag, dienstag is sneak, mittwoch is happy hour im pub, donnerstag is allucaneat spareribs essen, freitag is theater und samstag will meine frau dass wir ihre familie besuchen ... nur so als beispiel  :Wink: 

mir is jeder tag recht, aber ich glaub eine diskussion über den wochentag wird noch wesentlich mühsamer als über das lokal .. 

wir können ja das Mai treffen dann an einem mittwoch machen, okay?  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Rufinus

hi,

elcondor, wie ja letztends schon eye2eye gesagt, bin ich dabei. Als alternative kann ich noch das andere Bräu vorschlagen... (von dem ich den namen nicht mehr weiß *grmbl*

ist in einer seitengasse von der 7stern gasse, einen steinwurf vom 7stern bräu entfernt (gutes bier, gute spareribs  :Smile: .

Rufinus

----------

## SNo0py

Fix sage ich noch nicht zu, aber ich werde schauen, was sich machen lässt...

mfg

PS: 7stern wär in Ordnung... (das Lokal, nicht das Cafe!!!)

----------

## Penulci

Dienstag klingt gut.

Btw Elcondor bei Deiner braven Aufzählung der Wochentage fällt auf, daß Du am Sonntag noch nichts vorhaben dürftest *g*.

Penulci

----------

## mike_78

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dienstag, 1. April, 19:30 ct
> 
> * ElCondor pasa *

 

klingt ok -  vielleicht geht´s sich bei mir auch aus, dass ich vorbeischau.

lokal ist ma relativ egal.

lg/mike

----------

## simon

 *Rufinus wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> elcondor, wie ja letztends schon eye2eye gesagt, bin ich dabei. Als alternative kann ich noch das andere Bräu vorschlagen... (von dem ich den namen nicht mehr weiß *grmbl*
> 
> ist in einer seitengasse von der 7stern gasse, einen steinwurf vom 7stern bräu entfernt (gutes bier, gute spareribs .
> ...

 

Meinst du das Bluzer-Braeu? (Wie auch immer man das schreibt)

Simon

----------

## anz

ich werde versuchen, vorbeizuschauen - hoffentlich ist das kein Aprilscherz (sorry fuer den sprachlichen Ausrutscher   :Wink:  )

LieGrue

----------

## LordVan

hab gar nich gewusst dass es gentoo user treffs in .at gibt  :Smile: 

*peinlichis*  :Wink: 

vl komm ich auch wenn dann das wo fix is  :Wink: 

----------

## RoeR

na bitte - dann kann ja schon gar nix mehr schief gehen .. ausser das am ersten April uns der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt ..

Wir sehen uns also dann dort ... 

lg RoeR

----------

## ElCondor

Der Tisch ist reserviert:

Dienstag, 1. April, 19:30

Siebensternbräu

1070 Wien, Siebensterngasse 19 

Reservierung auf "Pinguin"

Die Reservierung hat Fr. Heidrun (falls ichs richtig verstanden habe) entgegengenommen. Reservierungsname wie gehabt. sollte etwas schiefgehen, weichen wir ins Plutzerbräu aus.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## RoeR

Also doch noch einmal gewagt ...

Und was machen wir mit Frl. Heidrun wenns wieder heisst .. 

"reserviert?? - wir haben aber nix auf ihren namen ausserdem sind wir seit Wochen ausgebucht" 

Darf dann ICH schalten und walten ?? Ich wollt schon immer mal in nem Lokal den Geschäftsführer sprechen ...

Naja dann .. bis heute Abend hoffentlich mal an nem Tisch..

äähhh - wer kommt denn nun eigentlich aller ??

lg

----------

## simon

 *RoeR wrote:*   

> äähhh - wer kommt denn nun eigentlich aller ??

 

Wenn es war ist, sind die Zusagen usw. im ersten Post in diesem Thread.

Simon

----------

## ElCondor

Spalter!

Penulci, Simon und meinereiner waren da .. der rest muss noch üben, was eine zusage ist, und statistisch schaffts allezam kein vielleicht.   :Confused: 

Photos gibts keine, das war zu intim um es zu veröffentlichen  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## simon

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Photos gibts keine, das war zu intim um es zu veröffentlichen 
> 
> 

 

Zur Beruhigung, es ist nichts schlimmes passiert. Aber es war sehr gemuetlich und sicher ein Grund diese Treffen in mehr oder weniger regelmaessigen Abstaenden zu besuchen.

Simon

----------

## RoeR

Ja i wollt ja eh noch kommen .. was kann ich denn dafür wenn i erst so spät heimkomm ..

schade halt ..  Kann ma nix machen .. Immerhin hat sogar elco persönlich gesagt dasses sich nimmer auszahlt ..

aber ich hoffe halt auf das Nächste mal mit mehr leuten ..

----------

## slartibartfasz

 :Embarassed:  oops - den termin hab ich wohl verschlafen - werd mich bemühen beim nächsten mal wieder vorbeizuschaun - is ein bißerl stressig beim mir zur zeit...

----------

## anz

Mist - wieder nix - beim letzten Versuch zwar das Lokal gefunden aber nicht Euch (da es ja Troubles mit der Tischreservierung gab) - jetzt lieg ich roechelnd im Bettchen - tja, auf einen naechsten Versuch ...

(und wieder einmal) Sorry, anz

----------

## RoeR

Irgendwann werden wir es noch alle schaffen ... 

Und dann wird das Lokal leergetrunken 

wer entscheidet fürs nächste Treffen?

Diesmal scheint ja mit der reservierung wenigstens alles geklappt zu haben ..

lg RoeR

----------

## RoeR

Schon irgendwelche Vorschläge - immerhin wirds dann bald mal ein Monat - und im Monatsabstand könnt mas ja belassen denk ich mal ..

Also ich hab ab 7 Mai wieder zeit =)

lg RoeR

----------

## ElCondor

geht schon, roer, das war eine freiwillige meldung zur organisation  :Smile: 

diesmal sollts kein dienstag werden, aber sonst war glaub ich alles offen  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Kermit_CPub

schön, das es kein DI wird.

7. Mai klngt gut

----------

## Penulci

Zwecks der Übersichtlichkeit wärs ned gscheiter ab und dann für die Treffen neue Threads zu eröffnen? 

Jetzt gehts ja noch, aber irgendwann wirds ein bisserle unübersichtlich.

Penulci

----------

## RoeR

ach penulci willst du net den longest thread ever weitermachen ?? vielleicht schaff mas ja noch mal .. =)

also .. hmmm . 7.Mai - ja wenns denn unbedingt an meinem Geburtstag sein muss .. wieso net ..

zum organisieren hab i jetzt grad eber definitiv zu wenig zeit .. muss ja mal lernen und prüfungen machen auch ..

lg RoeR

----------

## RoeR

hmmm - rege rege der Verkehr der hier stattfindet - oder gibts nun wirklich schon einen neuen thread? 

also so wies aussieht wirds mit 7. ja auch nix .. naja - ich warte weiter =)

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hi Leutz!

Na wie wärs mit einem Gentoo-User-Treffen wieder?

Aber bitte nicht mehr das Kommunistenlokal.. *lol*

----------

## RoeR

jo hab ja eh schon gesagt .. ich bin dabei .. 

termin is ma momentan noch egal .. aber irgendwann wärs schon mal wieder angesagt .. 

also wenn sich noch a paar finden .. 

meldet euch !!!

----------

## ElCondor

Ihr organisierts diesmal, ich komm hin wenns der gschrapp zulässt  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> Ihr organisierts diesmal, ich komm hin wenns der gschrapp zulässt 
> 
> * ElCondor pasa *

 

Schon da????

Wegen dem Treffen: gerne, bin wieder mal dabei!

----------

## rachaef

I'm back  :Cool: 

Grüß euch

Nach 6 langen Monaten bei Debian bin ich wieder da. [Gentoo-Praise]. Und was das Treffen angeht, count me in  :Smile: 

rachaef

----------

## anz

eine gar dumme  Frage habe ich,

wie wäre es das Treffen mit der Linuxwoche in Wien zu verbinden?   :Embarassed: 

LieGrue, anz

----------

## SNo0py

 *anz wrote:*   

> eine gar dumme  Frage habe ich,
> 
> wie wäre es das Treffen mit der Linuxwoche in Wien zu verbinden?  
> 
> LieGrue, anz

 

Im Prinzip eine gute Idee... aber ich persönlich bin da schon *ausgebucht*  :Sad: 

----------

## RoeR

 :Smile:   naja also - auf der linuxwoche werden wir uns ja sowieso treffen .. das muss ma doch net extra ausmachen   :Cool: 

Aber ansonsten .. naja nachdem im Hause Condor nun Nachwuchs regiert müssen wir das jetzt mal in die Hand nehmen - wenn sich 2 Leute finden die mir für übernächste Woche posten wann sie Zeit haben - dann organisier ich was - wer dann noch kommt seh ma eh 

so long ..

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Ich bin wieder da. Ok, viele werden mich nicht (oder nicht mehr) kennen, aber ich bin der, der sich letzten Juli / August und September hier viel im Forum herumgetrieben hat und sogar auf einem Treffen im 7stern war. *gg*

ElCondor, vielleicht kennst mich ja noch *g*

Jedenfalls wurde ich dann vom Vater Staat abberufen und musste mein Vaterland für 8 Monate "verteidigen" (-> damit uns keiner den Alkohol stiehlt, mussten wir ihn selber wegmachen  :Smile:  )

Jedenfalls ist das Heer jetzt wieder vorbei und ich freu mich schon wieder auf meine Zeiten mit Gentoo.

Drum: Wie schauts aus mit einem Treffen im Juni?

Vorschläge halt hier posten!

die zweite Sache warum ich schreib: Ich brauch unbedingt eure Unterstützung.

In Hollabrunn (da wo ich wohn) ist jetzt am Samstag der "berühmte" HTL-Ball.

Für den gibt es einen Bandwettbewerb, wo die meistgewählte Band um 00.00 Uhr eine Stunde spielen darf!

Für meine Band wär das natürlich voll leiwand, da das unser bisher größter Gig wäre. (ca 3000 Leute!!)

Wär echt super, wenn uns ein paar Leute aus dem Forum unterstützen könnten. Ich weiß, ihr kennt wahrscheinlich weder uns, noch die anderen Bands, aber drückt mal ein Auge zu und helft mir *gg*

Das ganze funktioniert so:

Meine Band heißt: "Enterity Cantabs"

http://www.bandmania.at.tf -> Die Abstimmung -> Das Voting.

und hier könnt ihr dann abstimmen (hoffentlich für uns!!)

Ihr müsst euch aber vorher registrieren und eine funktionierende Email-Adresse angeben.

Lasst euch davon bitte nicht abschrecken, es kommt kein Spam!!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Liebe Grüße an alle österreichischen Gentoo-User!

Bis bald (hoffentlich wieder eye2eye!)

Fritz

----------

## xeniac

So nun hab ich endlich einen Grund is das Forum zu posten.

Zur Erinnerung: Ich war der Debian Fuzzi, der euch zu den Kommunistetn geschleppt hat.  :Cool: 

Wie versporchen ist auf meinen Schlepptop nun Gentoo drauf und jetzt kann ich es garnicht mehr erwarten meine Frude mit euch zu teilen!

[img:a6603dc3f0]http://www.gamers-forums.com/smilies/kao/otn/pbraids.gif[/img:a6603dc3f0]

Ich würde mal sagen bis zu den Linuxwochen, vielleicht machen wir un einfach ein Abendprogramm aus.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Wie wärs, wenn Wir bei den Linuxwochen so einen eigenen Stand aufmachen?  *lol* So mit Flagge, Broschüren, ach.. alles zuspät, aber wir können ja versuchen, die BSD´ler umzustimmen *G*

----------

## RoeR

jaja so wie letztes mal .. BSD without any remote hole in 7 years und dann hams während der linuxwochen schreiben muessen 

with 1 remote hole .. =)

aber wir koennens ja versuchen sie zu fragen - gentoo is it =)

lg RoeR

----------

## RoeR

na elco ?

mittlerweile solltest ja selbst du wieder a bisl zeit haben   :Wink: 

Wie stehts mit nem treffen - nachdem ja ausser dir leider nie wer die initiative ergreift muss mal wer wieder reservieren und dann wird schon wer kommen ..

Ich bin leider ziemlich mit arbeit eingedeckt und wenns ich organisier und dann net kommen kann schauts auch blöd aus ..

also leute 

macht was!!!

lg RoeR

----------

## SNo0py

Bin wieder mal dabei wenn der Termin passt!

mfg

----------

## fosstux

Bin auch an einem Termin interessiert.  :Smile: 

Christopher

----------

## ElCondor

Nächstes Wiener-Gentoo-User-Treffen (WGUT!) :

Mittwoch, 2. Juli, 20 Uhr

Ort wird noch bekanntgegeben - Plutzerbräu (7. Bezirk, Spittelberggasse glaub ich) wär zu favorisieren, da mehrfach gewünscht und noch nicht ausgetestet  :Smile: 

Zu/Absagen wie immer bitte posten!

* ElCondor wennmansnichtselbermachtpassiertgarnix pasa *

----------

## fosstux

Plutzerbräu klingt gut, ich hätte noch einen anderen Vorschlag: Kolar Beisl, 1010 Wien, Kleeblattgasse 5. Ich komme auf jeden Fall.

Christopher  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SNo0py

*dabeibin*

----------

## ElCondor

Okay, Tischreservierung auf "Pinguin"

im Plutzerbräu, 20 Uhr

infos zum lokal unter http://www.plutzerbraeu.at/content/info_lokal.html

ich muss noch zu einem kunden und komm erst ca 21 uhr - wehe ich krieg nix mehr zum essen !  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

Danke ElCondor...

aber mangels Motivation nach diesem **** Arbeitstag melde ich mich wieder ab (wie ersichtlich...)

Euch viel Spaß!

----------

## RoeR

ok - also hier auch noch mal ..

tut ma wirklich leid - aber i bin die letzte woche net zum foren lesen gekommen und hab net mit so nem schnellen treffen gerechnet - sonst wär i natürlich schon dabei ..

mist .. sorry .. 

und i bin dafür das ma den thread hier weiterführen ..   :Wink: 

lg RoeR

----------

## SNo0py

FYI:

Vglug: http://wiralle.net/index.php?vglug

Thread dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=452343#452343

mfg

----------

